# Farley D's



## Keithsomething (Oct 31, 2009)

I'm not planning on getting a puppy for awhile, and I've actually already decided on the breeder 

but I just wanted to know what sort of information anyone has on this Kennel. or if anyone actually has a puppy from them how the pup turned out :]


----------



## partial2poodles (Feb 11, 2010)

I know of several of their dogs and see them at losts of shows. I have nothing bad to say, only positive. They are not far from me.


----------



## Skye (Feb 19, 2010)

I have not met them, but they are right here in Pittsburgh! (Where I am from.) I have communicated via email many times with Terry, who is wonderful! He is so helpful and informative! I was actually torn between a havanese and a mini poodle. He breeds standards, but I asked him about some of the differences between the two. I also have nothing but positive things to say about his willingness to help.


----------



## bigpoodleperson (Jul 14, 2009)

I dont have a comment as i really dont know and have never contacted him as im not interested in reds. I do believe that Roxy got their boy from them though.


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

bigpoodleperson said:


> I dont have a comment as i really dont know and have never contacted him as im not interested in reds. I do believe that Roxy got their boy from them though.



No I did not get Enzo from Terry just wanted to make this clear


----------



## Harley_chik (Nov 7, 2008)

All I can say is he seems to put more effort into his dogs than most red breeders.


----------



## bigpoodleperson (Jul 14, 2009)

> No I did not get Enzo from Terry just wanted to make this clear


Oh! My bad!


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

bigpoodleperson said:


> Oh! My bad!


Its ok lol


----------



## Keithsomething (Oct 31, 2009)

Harley_chik said:


> All I can say is he seems to put more effort into his dogs than most red breeders.


I think there are plenty of admirable red breeders...


----------



## Harley_chik (Nov 7, 2008)

Keithsomething said:


> I think there are plenty of admirable red breeders...


You're going to have to enlighten me then. What little I've seen of red breeders is sketchy health testing (lots of prelims and no follow ups), breeding before 2 years of age, absolutely no titles what so ever and mostly repreat breeding between pet quality dogs.


----------



## Keithsomething (Oct 31, 2009)

whatever Harley you and your friends immaturity has nothing do with why I posted this, I was asking a question if you have nothing useful to contribute...don't


----------



## jak (Aug 15, 2009)

.....But it is useful... and true..............


----------



## Keithsomething (Oct 31, 2009)

jak said:


> .....But it is useful... and true..............


no its not useful AT ALL... it isn't impertinent at all to my question Terry breeds Creams and apricots as well hes championed both...so he may be known for his reds but hes known for other colours she was just being nasty and rehashing things that have nothing to do with my question about this kennel or breeder

Thank you Cbrand for your USEFUL information ^_^


----------



## jak (Aug 15, 2009)

Keithsomething said:


> no its not useful AT ALL... it isn't impertinent at all to my question Terry breeds Creams and apricots as well hes championed both...so he may be known for his reds but hes known for other colours she was just being nasty and rehashing things that have nothing to do with my question about this kennel or breeder
> 
> Thank you Cbrand for your USEFUL information ^_^


ok.... ooops...

all that was asked was please enlighten me.... followed by some facts...

I didn't realise the thread topic police were out :scared:


----------



## Keithsomething (Oct 31, 2009)

oh we just got our uniforms yesterday so it wasn't really official until then >.>

and my question may have been vague so I'll expand on it a bit

Does anyone have one of Terrys dogs?
Has anyone met him or any of his dogs? ((he seems quite friendly via emails so I'm excited to meet him at a show thats coming up :] ))
Does he health test? ((...yes...))
Are his dogs healthy?

as the thread police, those are questions I find suitable...any others may result in a hefty fine <.<


----------



## jak (Aug 15, 2009)

Keithsomething said:


> oh we just got our uniforms yesterday so it wasn't really official until then >.>
> 
> and my question may have been vague so I'll expand on it a bit
> 
> ...


I'll try and behave then............................

Everything I have seen and heard about him has been good. 
I really like how they don't make a habit of breeding young dogs


----------



## Skye (Feb 19, 2010)

Keithsomething said:


> oh we just got our uniforms yesterday so it wasn't really official until then >.>
> 
> and my question may have been vague so I'll expand on it a bit
> 
> ...


I am hoping to meet him this weekend at a show. (Thanks for the help on that!) And, being that he does health testing, if you like the looks of his dogs, (I happen to love reds, apricots, creams) I would say go for it. I can tell by how friendly/helpful he has been to me that you would have great breeder support.


----------



## Keithsomething (Oct 31, 2009)

Skye said:


> I am hoping to meet him this weekend at a show. (Thanks for the help on that!) And, being that he does health testing, if you like the looks of his dogs, (I happen to love reds, apricots, creams) I would say go for it. I can tell by how friendly/helpful he has been to me that you would have great breeder support.


I hope you had fun at the show!
I wasn't able to go because of training for work v.v;


----------



## bigpoodleperson (Jul 14, 2009)

Thread police or not, im going to have to agree with Harley. It is completely true of what red breeders ive seen. I thought it was an appropreate post to the thread...


----------



## Keithsomething (Oct 31, 2009)

bigpoodleperson said:


> Thread police or not, im going to have to agree with Harley. It is completely true of what red breeders ive seen. I thought it was an appropreate post to the thread...


but its not because it doesn't have anything to do with Terry and his breeding program
I wasn't asking about him compared to anyone else I was asking about him and his dogs alone so no it wasn't appropriate or educational at all


----------



## Harley_chik (Nov 7, 2008)

I'll explain my post further. Terry is one of two red breeders I know of that is putting forth the effort to show and champion his dogs. Perhaps it's wrong, even a little hypocritical, of me to think highly of him based soley on that, but I do.


----------



## Keithsomething (Oct 31, 2009)

Harley_chik said:


> I'll explain my post further. Terry is one of two red breeders I know of that is putting forth the effort to show and champion his dogs.


but that isn't what you said...if it were I wouldn't have been a b**ch about it,


----------



## Harley_chik (Nov 7, 2008)

What can I say I'm human. That's exactly what I meant and there is no one red breeder who's practices I disagree with, there are many.


----------



## NOLA Standards (Apr 11, 2010)

*Farley's D*

I know both Terry and John well. They sponsored me into the ARPC (Apricot Red Poodle Club) and have mentored me in "color". 

Harley Chik is correct to say Farley's is well known in the AKC as one of the few to have produced a true red Ch - Chello the second red AKC CH and Chelsea the first red bitch). Lido's is the other - with AKC CH Lido's Red Hot Chili Pepper. Lumiere in Canada has Can Ch Katie Scarlet of Pandridge and Am Can AKC CH Lumiere Carrington Hot Hot Hot (Robson who was light red/apricot now and was indeed smokin'!) 

Terry and John are advocates for the breed and for the color. You'll notice on emails from them their slogan "One must first BUILD a house before they can PAINT it!"

To me this does indeed refer to the "color breeders" who advertise "show quality" but have never studied nor invested their time, hard work and money into REALLY learning what show quality looks like and improving their lines with better heads, tail sets, bodies, etc as opposed to deepening color. Terry is willing to give up color for a generation or 2 to bring in MUCH needed confirmation.

(This I can say as I have a "pet breeding" red bitch who is well on her way towards her AKC Ch. We won Best of Variety at the ARPC Match and Placed 3rd in AOH at PCA. I am very fortunate to have her as Much/Most of the criticism offered on "reds" confirmation is very true)

Through selective breeding, the Farley's line has consistently lovely heads and wonderful deep chests - Tru and Xavier. Xena, Xavier and Tru have both nice reach and drive and cover some serious ground on the move.

Xavier just won BOV at his last show and a GRP 3 (AKC). He is an apricot and is not yet 2. 

If you have an opportunity to talk with either John or Terry, you will find they are very friendly and open to discussions.

They fully test all their dogs and research pedigrees in depth before breedings.

Tabatha Waters
NOLA Standards


----------



## Keithsomething (Oct 31, 2009)

thank you so much Tabetha
I've spoken to Terry a few times via email and he has been nothing but kind and helpful :]

I'm hoping to meet them and they're gorgeous dogs soon


----------



## NOLA Standards (Apr 11, 2010)

*Farley's D*

Usually, after Antoinette's shows, Terry calls to see how we did! When we placed at PCA both Terry and John met us as we came out of the ring with Congratulations and hugs.

I 'll likely talk to Terry tomorrow on my way home - as I am currently at a show PLANNING on WINNING tomorrow! got First Looser already (Reserve!) and would tell them I posted about them  

You know also up your way is Retniw and Charming and Magic Castle. Grace and Judy and Beverly have co-bred with Terry and John. Grace was Chelsea's co-breeder and Judy was Chello's. (Ok, they are in the NE - which to a Southerner is the same area... cooler with no oil)

All are active in the ARPC and showing color in AKC.

Tabatha

PS Ask Terry about the Canfield, OH show. They are probably all planning to go. Antoinette and I went last year so Terry could see her. The ARPC group was together showing there. Awesome weather and it's at a great fairground!! I can't come this year, we are having our specialty locally, but I really wish I could!


----------



## Keithsomething (Oct 31, 2009)

NOLA Standards said:


> PS Ask Terry about the Canfield, OH show. They are probably all planning to go. Antoinette and I went last year so Terry could see her. The ARPC group was together showing there. Awesome weather and it's at a great fairground!! I can't come this year, we are having our specialty locally, but I really wish I could!


I live about 35 minutes from Canfield so I'm excited to go to that one! 
I wasn't able to go this weekend and I'm not able to go next weekend ((this weekends show was in Waynesburg PA)) because of training for work >.<...relearning how to provide CPR on a kid is nice and all but I'd rather have gone to the dog show v.v;

I'm sure you'll win! Antoinette is gorgeous!


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

NOLA Standards said:


> I know both Terry and John well. They sponsored me into the ARPC (Apricot Red Poodle Club) and have mentored me in "color".
> 
> Harley Chik is correct to say Farley's is well known in the AKC as one of the few to have produced a true red Ch - Chello the second red AKC CH and Chelsea the first red bitch). Lido's is the other - with AKC CH Lido's Red Hot Chili Pepper. Lumiere in Canada has Can Ch Katie Scarlet of Pandridge and Am Can AKC CH Lumiere Carrington Hot Hot Hot (Robson who was light red/apricot now and was indeed smokin'!)
> 
> ...



Well Said Tabatha ! When A breeder sacrifices color you know they are really in it for the breed  Terry is a nice guy I have never talked to John yet, But Terry has been very helpful to me and my sister last year


----------



## thestars (May 2, 2009)

I must concur also. Terry and John have been very friendly and informative. I will enjoy meeting them next year at PCA when I take some of my red "kids" to the show. Several of us from the Poodle Club of Tulsa are going to go with loads of Toys, Minis and Standards!


----------

